# 2004 GM5 transmission Problem



## Bemveh (Oct 25, 2004)

I have just been informed that my GM5 Auto transmission problem (delay in gear engagement) will be corrected with updated software. In the past, they were replacing the entire transmission. Can this be true? Is the service dept pulling my leg?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If you have a 330ci, you should have a ZF 5HP19, not a "GM5" (5L40E)


----------



## Bemveh (Oct 25, 2004)

Please elaborate. I don't know thses terms yet. I'm new to BMW's.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

All I'm saying is that your car doesn't have a GM automatic.


----------



## oarnura (Oct 15, 2004)

Kaz said:


> If you have a 330ci, you should have a ZF 5HP19, not a "GM5" (5L40E)


What do the '04 325i steptronics have?


----------



## Bemveh (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh. Ok. Let me re-post the question...

I have just been informed that my auto transmission problem (delay in gear engagement) will be corrected with updated software. In the past, they were replacing the entire transmission. Can this be true? Is the service dept pulling my leg?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

oarnura said:


> What do the '04 325i steptronics have?


5HP19.

99-00 cars (steptronic or not) except late production 323i/ci/cic, all tourings through 02/01, and all xi have 5L40E. Everything else has 5HP19.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Bemveh said:


> Oh. Ok. Let me re-post the question...
> 
> I have just been informed that my auto transmission problem (delay in gear engagement) will be corrected with updated software. In the past, they were replacing the entire transmission. Can this be true? Is the service dept pulling my leg?


Yes, it is true - for quite some time now. They "fixed" my transmission this way April (or May, I don't remember). Didn't really have a chance to test it until now - the problem only occurs on really cold mornings. And guess what - the problem is still there. What they fixed is the "Rear" - that engages fast now; put in "Drive" - still takes couple extra seconds


----------



## konrad330xi (Aug 25, 2004)

I honestly don't know if they're pulling your leg...or if they have a software only solution now.

Back in March when I reported the problem (not just in cold weather), the dealer immediatedly said "You're getting a new tranny" because I fit the production parameters. 

I hope things work out as well for you, I haven't had any problems since then.


----------



## pgp78 (Sep 10, 2003)

It's true. I have an '03 330i with the delayed P->D gear engagement problem (20 seconds on cold mornings). About two weeks ago, my dealership resolved the problem by reprogramming my car's "EGS control module". Now, no matter how cold it is in the morning, no more delay from P->D.



Bemveh said:


> Oh. Ok. Let me re-post the question...
> 
> I have just been informed that my auto transmission problem (delay in gear engagement) will be corrected with updated software. In the past, they were replacing the entire transmission. Can this be true? Is the service dept pulling my leg?


----------



## Boston Bimmer (Feb 7, 2004)

I had my tranny replaced last March, and it worked well, but now with cold mornings in New England, it is slipping again in Drive !
Back to the dealer it seems


----------



## rickhuizinga (Aug 5, 2003)

Kaz said:


> If you have a 330ci, you should have a ZF 5HP19, not a "GM5" (5L40E)


Do all 2004 330Ci's have the ZF auto tranny and not the GM5?


----------

